# Bachmann noise is worse than usual, any way to make it quieter?



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

It seems to be making a... well “i’m About to die” noise. Any way I can prolong the life of my first engine?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> It seems to be making a... well “i’m About to die” noise. Any way I can prolong the life of my first engine?


 QueenoftheGN;

You might post a youtube video with sound, so we can hear what your loco is doing. Without seeing and hearing the problem, I don't know how we could help you. Have you pulled the shell off and looked inside?

Traction Fan


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

No, I haven’t pulled the shell off yet I’d have to take apart the wheels and I’m not quite sure I’m up for that yet


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

First order of business: clean and lubricate. You should probably look at the motor, too, though, and that will involve pulling the shell. Especially for a diesel, you shouldn't have to remove wheels to pull the shell.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Ah, I forgot to mention it’s a steam engine.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> Ah, I forgot to mention it’s a steam engine.


 QueenoftheGN;

You're asking for the impossible. Nobody can magically reach out through the internet, and troubleshoot your locomotive for you. We can't hear the sound, or see the inside of the locomotive. Especially if you can't take the shell off and send photos of the mechanism. I get that not everyone wants to take a small locomotive apart and try to fix it. Bachmann has a lifetime guarantee on their locomotives, so maybe it would be better if you sent it to Bachmann for repair or replacement. At one time, Bachmann also included an exploded view diagram and a parts list. with each locomotive they sold. That was many years ago. I haven't bought a Bachmann locomotive in decades, so I don't know if they still include the exploded view diagram, or parts list. Recent posts, from others here, suggest that the lifetime warranty is still around though.

good luck;

Traction Fan


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Bachmann locos are know for cracked gears, that's the first thing I would look for.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

MichaelE said:


>


 MichaelE;

Cute! Or he could just turn it off, but that wouldn't be much fun. 

Traction Fan


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

traction fan said:


> MichaelE;
> 
> Cute! Or she could just turn it off, but that wouldn't be much fun.
> 
> Traction Fan



We ended up taking it to the shop, they got it quieter than it was, but not quite as good as it used to be.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Sounds like my knees.....


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

I- 
That’s- I feel bad


----------

